# First Home Brewed Hard Cider



## millerk0486 (Sep 16, 2013)

Over the weekend I started my first attempt making homemade hard cider. Below is what I have done thus far...

Ingredients:

5 Gallons McCutchens Unfiltered Pasteurized Apple Cider (local orchard)

2 Pounds Dark Brown Sugar

Yeast (An Ale Type of Yeast)

That's it!

I started the brew this past Friday (3 days ago). I anticipate it will be ready for bottling in two weeks... hopefully! Then all that should be left, will be to wait for the bottles to carbonate, which, i am unsure as of how long that will take.

I also did not put in a pectin enzyme, so the cider will stay cloudy like it is in the picture. If the cider turns out well, next time I will try a pectin enzyme to clear it up.

I am new to this, so if anyone has any suggestions, please let me know. Thanks!













IMG_20130913_195931_102.jpg



__ millerk0486
__ Sep 16, 2013


















IMG_20130914_085105_937.jpg



__ millerk0486
__ Sep 16, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 16, 2013)

Looks like you are off to a good start. We brew ours using the same method that you are, except I usually use a Champagne yeast as we like ours on the dry side. We usually do one gallon batches. We have a back bathroom with a tiny shower that is used. I accidentally forgot about a jug we had in there for a year. If the airlock hadn't dried out it would have been some fine wine. One whiff of the stuff got ya drunk!

I rack mine one to two times prior to bottling. You'll be amazed at how it clears up from just racking. I have never used PE in my ciders.

Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## millerk0486 (Sep 16, 2013)

I was going to use an English Cider Yeast, but the local home brew store was sold out of it, so I thought I would give this one a try.

Also, you mentioned racking... I have heard that term a couple of times now; what exactly is racking? Thanks!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 16, 2013)

Racking is transferring the brew/cider into another carboy, or another container after the initial fermentation has completed. To do this you need to siphon the brew/cider, so that you leave the solids or as much of the solids in the original container. Some will add sugar at this stage. I do not as like I said we like a dryer cider. I usually only rack once, but I have racked again depending on what I am looking for in the end result. Google auto Siphon and or racking cane, makes the job of bottling, and racking a whole bunch easier.


----------



## themule69 (Sep 16, 2013)

You should have some good stuff. Racking is to siphon it into a differant carboy. That leaves the dead yeast and other stuff in the bottom of your container.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## millerk0486 (Sep 16, 2013)

OK, I understand now. Thanks for both of your input. I have an auto siphon and 5 feet of food grade hose for it. I didn't realize it was called racking. I did get the sugar tablets to drop in the bottles so they could carbonate.

This is so hard waiting this long for it to brew. I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas! Haha


----------

